

Scaling Continuous Integration: How We Cut Test Time by 77% - ScottDz
http://www.crashlytics.com/blog/scaling-continuous-integration-cutting-test-time-by-77/

======
tfe
Looks like they also need to work on scaling their blog.

Google cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.cra...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.crashlytics.com/blog/scaling-
continuous-integration-cutting-test-time-by-77/&hl=en&sa=G&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

~~~
ttol
Whoops - yes, you're right. Our blog server is completely separate and apart
from any of our other servers. It originally only had 1GB of ram, and we're in
the middle of resizing it to 4GB. Thanks for the Google cached link! :)

Update: And the blog server is now back up and on a much faster machine.

------
jarrettcoggin
Looks like they are redirecting their blog to their root website (in beta?).

~~~
ttol
We redirected it to our main site while we resized our blog server. Resize
completed and the blog server (and post) is now up! :-)

------
ttol
I remember when this problem was solved. Saved a ton of time.

